# Buck housing?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to get a buck, well actually my Mom does. Which is ironic because she told me "NO MORE GOATS!"

So anyways, could I get some pictures of your guys' buck enclosures? 

THANKS!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

My boys fence is hog panels with a strand on hot on top and one running down the middle - they've got a run in shed (it's got walls on all four sides with a place cut out for entry) - the bigger guys have a 1200 gal water tank with a hole cut out for entrance and a larger pen. Nothing super fancy - but keeps them dry/warm.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys have a 5x12 with a dutch door that I have rubber flaps on. I have 5 boys right now. I'll try and get photos soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys have there own shed attached to the girls', 12x4 as well as a yard done with galvanized goat panels that is approximately 24x8...though soon to be expanded as Teddy grows up!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Okiedoke, we've decided to do a 16'x16' "court-yard" for him, with 16' cattle panels. As well as a 6x10 shed with a door and I guess I'll put Aspen and Clover in with him for company.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you getting "him"? :greengrin:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Me thinks! Go look at my thread in Mini Mania


----------

